# St. Petersburg's Botanic Garden



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

St. Petersburg, Russia:

http://vitawater.ru/aqua/plant/botan/bot11.shtml
http://vitawater.ru/aqua/plant/botan/bot12.shtml
http://vitawater.ru/aqua/plant/botan/bot13.shtml
http://vitawater.ru/aqua/plant/botan/bot14.shtml
http://vitawater.ru/aqua/plant/botan/bot15.shtml

Victoria amazonica:
http://vitawater.ru/aqua/plant/botan/bot16.shtml

--Nikolay


----------

